# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues > Site Issue Incredibly Sluggish Site Response

## Palanan

For the past couple hours Ive been fighting to access anything on the site; trying to get through feels like riding a bicycle through wet cement.  The site has been effectively nonresponsive for most of that time.

Its improved slightly over the past few minutes, but still extremely difficult to get anywhere.  Im able to access other sites without any trouble, so Im confident this isnt an issue with my system.

Just tried to log in a few minutes ago and got a site too busy notice, although the login apparently went through.  No idea whats going on, but the site is close to unusable right now.

----------


## littlebum2002

Same issue here

----------


## Cygnia

Likewise here.  And I had to refresh my reply access as the first time, a place for me to type wasn't even available.

----------


## Batcathat

Yeah, it's the same for me and it seems to happen regardless of what unit and network I'm using, while also not affecting any other sites, so I'm guessing it's nothing on my end.

----------


## Metastachydium

I've been struggling with this all day. For a couple of hours, no amount of waiting really did job and there wasn't even a handy error message to help me understand why. Right now, everything loads _eventually_, but it's a slog. And I've even lost the ability to format my posts somehow (I need to input every last square bracket manually!).

----------


## Palanan

Just now seems to have cleared up, at least for the moment.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Echoing Palanan. This has been an issue all day, but now appears to be working normally.

----------


## Metastachydium

Yup. All's back in speed for me as well. _AND I CAN DO THIS AGAIN WITHOUT ISSUE!_

----------


## Cygnia

I did get a 502 Bad Gateway message about an hour ago, but it seems to be fixed now...

----------


## IthilanorStPete

Also been dealing with this all day, also appears to be working fine now.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Was dealing with this issue all morning, but it seems cleared up now.

----------

